# black chevy inlays and LED bulbs for interior ???



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

194 bulbs all around is what I used in mine and I replaced the tag lights, interior lights, marker lights and trunk light with same size bulb. Some are 168 bulbs but use same base and with brighter led 194 bulbs can't tell they are a little smaller. Easier to just use the same size all around. As far as inlay if you are any good at vinyl it's cheaper to get a small sheet and cut your own imo. I got a piece of burgundy red at Joann fabrics for about $3 and did both of mine and still had a lot left over to play with. They have been on for about 8 months and haven't faded/cracked ect. That's just my .02. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/3723-light-bulb-sizes.html 

This person did a good job at finding all the bulb sizes. Hope that helps.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Get your LEDS from ijdmtoy.com they sell the canbus LEDs for our cars


----------

